# Video of Atlas 618 and Htachi HJ200 1hp 110V VFD and 12" Craftsman Commercial lathe



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 2, 2013)

*Video of Atlas 618 and Htachi HJ200 1hp 110V VFD and 12 inch Craftsman Commercial lathe*

Here is a video I made showing my 12" Craftsman Commercial and my 618 Atlas with its 110V 1hp Hitachi HJ200 VFD. Ill post a video of the 12" running next.

[video=youtube;yDQMh_yk9Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDQMh_yk9Eo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Video of Atlas 618 and Htachi HJ200 1hp 110V VFD and 12 inch Craftsman Commercial lathe*



bloomingtonmike said:


> Here is a video I made showing my 12" Craftsman Commercial and my 618 Atlas with its 110V 1hp Hitachi HJ200 VFD. Ill post a video of the 12" running next.
> 
> [video=youtube;yDQMh_yk9Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDQMh_yk9Eo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]



You have a nice shop


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 2, 2013)

Mike,

That is an interesting volley Chuck on your 12".  Never seen one that fit inside the spindle.  Did you make it?


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 2, 2013)

It is a MT3 tapered ER32 collet chuck/holder that is threaded for the drawbar that I have for the 12" craftsman lathe. Allows me to use my set of ER32 collets. I am a newbie, had the collets for a big T1002S wood shaper, and decided to buy holders for the lathe and mill to use them. Looked on ebay and found one so I bought it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT3-ER-32-Collet-Chuck-3-8-16-Drawbar-End-New-/350808101797?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item51adcad3a5 - seller is hhindt and title is MT3 ER32 Collet Chuck 3/8-16 Drawbar End-New (if the link is removed or outdated). It works really well. Price was about $80 delivered which may be high so feel free to look for other options.


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 2, 2013)

Very interesting.  I made my ER-40 chuck to fit the threads on my spindle.  Only downside to your style would be you can't pass longer stock thru the bore, but it should work fine in most cases.  Anyway, thanks for sharing and nice video you made.  That 12" looks like a sweet machine.

Steve


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 2, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Very interesting.  I made my ER-40 chuck to fit the threads on my spindle.  Only downside to your style would be you can't pass longer stock thru the bore, but it should work fine in most cases.  Anyway, thanks for sharing and nice video you made.  That 12" looks like a sweet machine.
> 
> Steve



Yes, a limitation for sure. I have seen ER32 faceplates that look sweet as well.

The Potentiometer came in and took all of 2 minutes to install and setup in the settings. It is a nice VFD for sure for 110V!


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Found some 3PDT switches on ebay rated at 17 amps 220V 3ph so I am going to drive both lathes off the one Hitachi WJ200-007MF VFD. Going to also add a deeper hoffman enclosure and a through door potentiometer Variable speed dial.


----------

